# Greetings and a plea



## WhiteRose (Mar 7, 2005)

*bows*
I felt I should post an intro post, so I don't turn out to be a lurker.  Hate it when that happens.

I was searching the web for some martial art info and came upon here. ^^ I like the atmosphere about this place.  Seems very informative and generous and helpful.

The reason why I chose to join was because I am seeking.  For a years now, I've been trying to find a form of martial arts that I could look into and hopefully master.  Call it a life goal, and when is a better time than when you're a young adult?  My profile has my sad story of not finishing Tae Kwon Do.  But now I seek to continue on elsewhere.

Something that really factors into my searching standards is my wanting to master a certain weapon.  Friends of mine mastered blades, some archery, some wood-swords; for me...Double maces (hammers).

For a long time (at least a year?) I've been really interested in double maces.  Tonfas also, but the double maces always got me.  I have not much arm strength, so not only would I be using something I enjoy, but they will help train my arms as well.  I'm really hoping to buy some, but I don't want to just BUY a weapon for flare and not know how to use it.  That is why I decided to try and find a martial art that I could learn and be able to use my maces with.

Doing some research and then coming across your clarifying FAQs, the style of Escrima seems to be calling for me.

~~But that is why I come before you, of knowledge and experience.  What style would you best recommend?  What should I do to begin on my way?  And if I go with Escrima, where do I start? (Note, I'm 19/f/Florida.)~~

Or, if you want, you can just bow back and say "^^ Hello."  Thank you.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi, welcome to MT.

Now, for your plea.  You really need to research which style you would like to learn.  Visit with different dojos and sit in on a class to see if you are a match for it.  As far as weapons, Kajukenbo and American Kenpo both have good weapons forms.  If you are going to go with escrimas, then my suggestion would be American Kenpo.  Just my suggestion.  Good luck on your search!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi WhiteRose, welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## WhiteRose (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you for the advice Masher-san.  Wish I could find witness Escrima or something similar, to get an idea.  Maybe I should search for some of those videos mentioned in the FAQ.

Also ^^ Love the avatar.  Hee!


Thank you, Flatlander ^^ *bow*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2005)

Greetings, WhiteRose (love the name, btw) and welcome to MartialTalk. :asian:  Have a look around and enjoy.

 As for your plea, I would also recommend physically visiting as many dojos/dojangs as possible and talking with as many instructors as possible as to your goals.  Some places will let you try class out for a week or two at no charge if you sign a liability waiver.  I encourage you to do that and take your time testing out the waters.

 Good luck in your endeavors and I look forward to reading your progess here on MT.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome WhiteRose to MT.  Be sure to check out the back threads,do a search on escrima on the blue bar.  If you have any questions about the board, please feel free to PM me, just push my name on any post. Hope you find the weapon you desire to learn.  In our TKD, we do the bo, nunchuks, and sai.  So every school is different, you just have to check them out.  Enjoy posting and we will forward to what you have to say.  TW


----------



## WhiteRose (Mar 7, 2005)

Shesulsa-san: ^^ Thanks for the name-compliment and wish of good luck.  I like the rose in your avatar actually. 00 Pretty.
I do want to visit any nearby dojos, but wanted to consult here first, to get some words of advice before stepping out.  I think this board has helped me alot already.  But I'm making it a goal to go to places and ask around, maybe take the trial week, or just sit and watch.

TigerWoman:  Blue bar? *looks up* ^^() Oh, that blue bar.
Yes, I'll be sure to ask any questions that come to mind.  This place seems to always have an answer. ^^ An allknowing forum.
Weapon?  Top choice is double mace.  Next would be tonfas.  Then from there, I'd go with any two things in my hands.  However nunchakus scare me ^^ lol
Thanks again *bow* ^^


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome & happy posting :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome and good luck in your endeavors!

Great name!
is the pic........................?


----------



## WhiteRose (Mar 7, 2005)

Kenpo's Chik ^^ Thanks

And Bammx2..........?
Do you mean my pic, if it's me?  If so, yes, that is me.  I believe I took that pic 3 days ago, so it is most recent.
But if you weren't asking about my pic then you've got me stumped ^^ But thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 7, 2005)

yes.....

 I was asking if that was you.

:asian::asian::asian:


Bammx2


----------



## MJS (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay.

Mike


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome.

Although it would be hard for me to give advice based upon my different view of having to finish/complete something. But hey, why stay miserable or not-fulfilled?

I have to agree to visit many others. Careful of fad/sales pitching though.

I like Aikido, Kenpo, and Tang Soo Do.

The main thing to consider is what you want to do as far as achievements.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2005)

:asian: Welcome and post well. 
Agreed with Tiger Woman... search and search, for the answers are probably there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2005)

WhiteRose said:
			
		

> *bows*
> I felt I should post an intro post, so I don't turn out to be a lurker.  Hate it when that happens.
> 
> I was searching the web for some martial art info and came upon here. ^^ I like the atmosphere about this place.  Seems very informative and generous and helpful.
> ...




White Rose,

You may want to go to the FMA and or Modern Arnis Forums and post your question or search old threads there for people who teach in Florida.

Good Luck


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to MT. There are a lot of people on this board who are very knowledgable, and can help. 

A note on your search for a martial art: My advise is don't worry about the weapon as much as the instructor.

Find the best instructor you can find to train with regularly, even if the best is a little further drive or a little more expensive. The benifits will outweight the expense.

Sure, you want a weapon that fits your interests and body type, but only you can figure out what that weapon is. The biggest thing is finding someone who can teach you that weapon in an expertly fashion.

Best wishes...

Paul


----------



## WhiteRose (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the welcome and good words of advice.

Actually, I have been doing research amongst different sites and after much of it I found a dojo not too far a drive from me, along with other dojos scattered about.  I plan to visit it and see for myself, and thus begin my physical search.  I am keeping in mind what I want to get out of this, if I will be able to, and of course the instructor and/or atmosphere.  When I find my right place, I'll know.

*bow* ^_^


----------



## lulflo (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to you as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The comments from the others about checking out some classes before committing to an art are wise indeed. Hwa Rang Do is quite comprehensive and one can likely find something in there that will fit their needs, however I don't know if it is in your area, my apologies. Either way, any martial art you choose will have plenty to learn, and if you like what you are learning, then you are in the right place at the right time - my opinion anyway. 

On a side note, the Kamas are pretty cool and might be a good way to help build up your arms. The Maces sound like an awesome weapon to wield, I will be asking about them tonight in class.

Good luck on your journey, Keep us informed.

Farang - Larry


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 20, 2005)

I Haven't Trained in Florida for a while but here are a few Schools I know of that might help you on your way. Kenpo and Modern Arnis I feel are some of the best ways to get into Stick Training.
Good Luck

1) Miami Arnis Group
(305) 468-8514
info@miamiarnisgroup.com
 
2) Dr. Wilfredo C. Matias
Largo Fl
(727)535-3574
arnis@tampabay.rr.com 
 
3) Guro Ken DeJesus
Royal Palm Beach Fl
 (561) 697-9162
gurodejesus@modernarnis.cc 


4) Philippine Martial Art Society
Lake Park, FL 
(561) 697-9162
gurodejesus@modernarnis.cc
pmas@modernarnis.cc 


:asian: :asian:


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 20, 2005)

Glad to see you are still posting Bruce. I will always say, that anyone has a post/opinion, and something useful.

Re-reading the thread's author, I would have to say go with escrima than double maces. It is easier to find a cudgel (s) helpful in a serious pinch than maces.


----------



## Drac (May 21, 2005)

WhiteRose said:
			
		

> I plan to visit it and see for myself, and thus begin my
> physical search. I am keeping in mind what I want to get out of this, if I will be able to, and of course the instructor and/or atmosphere. When I find my right place, I'll know.


Sounds like you a woman with a plan..The best of luck to you..Oh, welcome to MT..


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 21, 2005)

Best wishes on your journey


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2005)

A belated welcome!


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2005)

Hello, Welcome,  I agree with the above on finding the right instructor.  Anyone can be a Sensi?, but not everyone can teach!

 You will know when you find the right place, your instincts will know. Trusted them...........Aloha


----------



## Lisa (May 25, 2005)

Belated welcome Whiterose and good luck in finding a place that is right for you.


----------

